# The Big 7



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

I took this today! Gun season starts tomorrow. Wish me luck!









Here is the vid!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Get him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Wattswild.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck! I don't think I would pass on him.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Good Luck WW! Hope next time we get a closeup picture, if you know what I mean! Your right "Big 7"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck. nice pictures.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

_That was amazing. I watched the video and that bucks ears, head, nothing moved. He must have caught your movement. They can be so still._


----------

